# upper a arm bushing removal..?



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

hey guys how are yall getting yalls worn out bushings out on the brute forces. i pulled my c clip out and got the ball joint out but only the inner sleeve of my needle bearings came out and i cant figure out how to get the rest out


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

byrd said:


> hey guys how are yall getting yalls worn out bushings out on the brute forces. i pulled my c clip out and got the ball joint out but only the inner sleeve of my needle bearings came out and i cant figure out how to get the rest out


 
I use a punch or the female-end of an 3/8" extention and tap it out. Work it from different sides as you go and if there is any rust between it and the outside edge, soak it with WD pr PB.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

thats what i used and only the inside of the needle bearings came out. the outer case stayed. does it matter which end u tap


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

byrd said:


> thats what i used and only the inside of the needle bearings came out. the outer case stayed. does it matter which end u tap


There is a cut landing for the race to stop against but the race sticks down far enough for something with a kinda sharp edge to get against...of course go from the inside out and I forget if there is a circlip or not but be sure its gone. Somtimes the edge of an extention is too rounded to catch the edge of the race. Might grind it a little or find something that can catch the race edge.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

ok i got it. for all u guys that havent changed ur bushings yet the 3/8 extension works great if they aint froze in there but i ended up using a craftsmen standard 17mm 1/2 drive socket and a 6'' extension. oh and dont forget a BF hammer lol. the 17mm fits perfect in the a arm with no play so it will take anything out


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

That's good to hear that you got the old junk out. Be sure to give some feedback on the bushings


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

yup sure will


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

byrd said:


> ok i got it. for all u guys that havent changed ur bushings yet the 3/8 extension works great if they aint froze in there but i ended up using a craftsmen standard 17mm 1/2 drive socket and a 6'' extension. oh and dont forget a BF hammer lol. the 17mm fits perfect in the a arm with no play so it will take anything out


Good. Thought about a scocket & extention but didn't know what size to use. Good to know its a 17mm.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

what kind of bushings are you going back with


----------



## nathangunn28 (Jul 27, 2010)

Just for future changes instead of useing a hammer and beating on them just use a normal table vice as an alternate for a press and you can press the socket and extension thru rather than beating on it


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

im going with the kujos and far as it goes with the press... my hammer was faster lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

nathangunn28 said:


> Just for future changes instead of useing a hammer and beating on them just use a normal table vice as an alternate for a press and you can press the socket and extension thru rather than beating on it


Right, my uppers came out easy but not the lowers. I have a pipe clamp that works great and with it I don't have to remove the ball joints. Just swing the a-arm out and press them right out.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

add a little heat from mister hot wrench(torch) they will give up real easy


----------



## bf750fundy (Apr 17, 2011)

so do i take the wheel off before i take the upper a arm bolt out??


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

bf750fundy said:


> so do i take the wheel off before i take the upper a arm bolt out??


Yes remove the wheel and undo the shock from the arm


----------



## bf750fundy (Apr 17, 2011)

thnx alot for the help gents


----------



## stumpman750 (Apr 30, 2011)

hi, new here to this site, i too am replacing upper a-arm bushings with kujos. was told these are the best. Is this a fairly easy job to get done?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah man if u have any basic mechanical skills its easy and if u dont jus hit us up and we will walk u through it :welcome:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Got one side out. Got most of the other side off. Can't get the flipping bolt out of the A arm. I have beat & beat on it. Can't get it to budge. I can turn the bolt w a wrench but it wont slide out like the other side. Fixing to cut bolt off. Gonna check to see if anyone had any other suggestions.


----------



## JPBrute750 (Apr 27, 2010)

drtj said:


> Got one side out. Got most of the other side off. Can't get the flipping bolt out of the A arm. I have beat & beat on it. Can't get it to budge. I can turn the bolt w a wrench but it wont slide out like the other side. Fixing to cut bolt off. Gonna check to see if anyone had any other suggestions.


I had the same problem with mine when I changed them and had to cut the bolt on the inside of the mount, once the a-arm was out of the atv I found the bolt had seized to the old bearing. So I just beat the old bearing and bolt out together .


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

drtj said:


> Got one side out. Got most of the other side off. Can't get the flipping bolt out of the A arm. I have beat & beat on it. Can't get it to budge. I can turn the bolt w a wrench but it wont slide out like the other side. Fixing to cut bolt off. Gonna check to see if anyone had any other suggestions.


Going through the same thing right now on the left upper. I'm just going to cut it then find another bolt. Gonna go grease fitting crazy tonight on the front end.


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

rmax said:


> add a little heat from mister hot wrench(torch) they will give up real easy


A little goes a long way. I had to heat both of mine. Also a small trick I've learned is to take your replacements and put them in the freezer overnight and they will just fall right in. Give them an hour to "defrost" and they will be tight as a glove! I just installed my Kujo's with zerks. I'm ready to ride!!!


----------



## Medic_Up (Feb 5, 2010)

Should you be able to shove a 17mm thru with no restrictions? I think I still have junk in there but no certain...


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

Medic_Up said:


> Should you be able to shove a 17mm thru with no restrictions? I think I still have junk in there but no certain...


There will be very little resistance. It's almost a perfect fit for the a arm. I personally used a 1/2 drive 17mm and a 10" extension. It will take some time to beat them out with some pb blaster. A small benzo-matic torch helps too.


----------



## Medic_Up (Feb 5, 2010)

Drive them out towards the circlip?


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Thought I'd share a video I made for replacing the A-arm bushings. Nothing comprehensive, but should help get somebody started.


----------



## Medic_Up (Feb 5, 2010)

DLP what should the inside look like when done? I got a rib like 1 1/2" in on the non circlip end. Just wondering if it should all be smooth inside the a arm...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Medic_Up said:


> DLP what should the inside look like when done? I got a rib like 1 1/2" in on the non circlip end. Just wondering if it should all be smooth inside the a arm...


There will be stops on either side I believe for each bearing.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Harbor Freight...20% off coupon, 20 ton press. Makes life easy.


----------



## badbrute09 (Oct 2, 2012)

do you beat from the oppisite side the c-clamp was on?


----------

